# Seeking F/T position,much harder than anticipated!



## renee868 (Dec 18, 2007)

#1          12-04-2007, 01:48 PM  
renee868  
Newbie   Join Date: Apr 2007
Location: Hamden, CT
Posts: 1 



 CPC-A, seeking a coding/billing position in CT 

--------------------------------------------------------------------------------

I am a recent graduate with a certificate in a Health Claims Specialist program, and recently recieved my CPC-A credential. I am seeking a full-time position as a medical coder or billing specialist. I live in the Cheshire, CT area and am willing to commute within 30 to 40 miles. I graduated with a 3.98 GPA, and am very enthusiastic about starting a career as a medical coder. If anybody knows of any potential leads I would appreciate any information as I am finding it very hard to get any call backs, as I am newer to the healthcare field.

 Not sure how you are supposed to get experience other than your schooling and internship if nobody is willing to give it to you? I am a fast-learner, completed a successful internship with the Hospital of St. Raphael and have coded outpatient (short-term surgery) and inpatient charts while there. Willing to learn other areas to go toward coding eventually. Any leads or advice would be appreciated. I see that others are in the same dilemma as myself with finding a position as a newer CPC, why is it so hard to find a position? Our education and our credential should speak something toward experience I would think.  Thanks for any input.


----------

